# Super Easy Bean Dip



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Here is one for you guys who like dips. 

1 block cream cheese (8oz)
1 can refried beans (15oz)
2 cans Hormel Chilli w/ Beans (2 X 15oz)
1 bag of shredded cheddar cheese (3 cups)
1 bag of tortilla chips

In a 13 X 10 pan. Take the block of cream cheese and spread it to cover the bottom of the pan. Spread the refried beans next. Then the Hormel chilli and top it with the shredded cheddar. I sometimes add some spices to the top like Red Pepper and basil or parsley and some Black pepper just for taste. Then you throw the dish in the microwave for 9 to 10 minutes. This stuff is good and is super easy to make.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

sounds good. can't wait to try it anything that invlves the words super, easy, and beans can't be bad!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Yumm!! Sounds like you could get your entire recommended daily intake of both fat and sodium onto the back of a single Dorito! (Just the way I like it!)


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

sounds tasty Ryan,mmm:dr


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

very nice will give it a try over the weekend

thanks for the post


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

That sounds really good, I'm gonna have to try and make that one day. Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

:dr I like this kind of stuff, I will have to try it out.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

That recipe got saved to the "My Recipes" folder on my PC, will be trying it soon.....


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife is gonna hate you. If it has beans in it, it has to be good.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

we call that Yak and it's delicious


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, after my first time making it, the clouds of sulfur got so bad I had to smoke a few cigars in the house to cover it up. So I got yelled at by my wife for all the stale cigar smoke, but better that than the smells it was covering up!!


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

you don't cook the chili or refried beans first (i mean heat up)? Just sraight out of the can? That sounds epic! Gonna make it for my USC-Washington tailgate. GO TROJANS!!!!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

My even-easier bean dip was perfected during late night D&D gaming sessions:

Equal parts refried beans and sour cream.

That's it, you're done. Not even any heat.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

EPICSMOKEHERE said:


> you don't cook the chili or refried beans first (i mean heat up)? Just sraight out of the can? That sounds epic! Gonna make it for my USC-Washington tailgate. GO TROJANS!!!!


When you put the whole dish in the microwave for 10 minutes it heats them both up.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

NCatron said:


> My even-easier bean dip was perfected during late night D&D gaming sessions:
> 
> Equal parts refried beans and sour cream.
> 
> That's it, you're done. Not even any heat.


I have a very similar recipe. Refried beans and salsa


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

moon said:


> When you put the whole dish in the microwave for 10 minutes it heats them both up.


whoops i must have read right over that line! my bad Thanks!


----------

